# Phillipino House Maid



## bellalexi (Oct 25, 2011)

We found a phillipino maid that we want to hire, but the previous employer sent her back home. I am getting her entry visa but I heard it is mandatory to go through an agency? Any advice on how to bring her or a recommendation on an agency?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

bellalexi said:


> We found a phillipino maid that we want to hire, but the previous employer sent her back home. I am getting her entry visa but I heard it is mandatory to go through an agency? Any advice on how to bring her or a recommendation on an agency?



You can hire maids without an agency. It is quite simple, just go to one of the typing centers outside of DNRD and ask what documents you need. Then, bring back the documents the next day along with the cash needed.

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a typing center in Karama that is connected to the DNRD system and I used them for my maid's visa application. 

They're in the white building at the Lulu roundabout, right next to Lulu Park. I don't know the name, but there's a guitar shop in the same building. All you need to do is take your passport, your maid's passport, company letter (they needed this in Arabic) and the money and they will do the rest.
Once that's done, you can take the application, etc to the DNRD and submit it and it won't take you more than 5 - 10 minutes. There is no need to go through the "urgent" visa process because the regular one will get your maid's visa back within 3 days.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We are going thru the procedures right now, and this has been very accurate:

Sponsor a maid in Dubai | Definitely Dubai

except the deposit is 2000 instead of 5000 AED.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ccr said:


> We are going thru the procedures right now, and this has been very accurate:
> 
> Sponsor a maid in Dubai | Definitely Dubai
> 
> except the deposit is 2000 instead of 5000 AED.


Do you have the "new unified contract (called employment agreement for domestic workers and sponsors)" or know where I can find it? I've been searching for one because we are in the process of getting a nanny/maid too.

Thanks

-md000/Mike


----------



## bellalexi (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!! I just received her entry permit. I believe the problem is having her leave the Phillipines. I do not know if they have to go through the agencies to leave their own country.


----------



## bellalexi (Oct 25, 2011)

md000 said:


> Do you have the "new unified contract (called employment agreement for domestic workers and sponsors)" or know where I can find it? I've been searching for one because we are in the process of getting a nanny/maid too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -md000/Mike


I do not have it. I work for Emirates and they did it. Actually Im getting the entry permit tomorrow, I will ask.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

md000 said:


> Do you have the "new unified contract (called employment agreement for domestic workers and sponsors)" or know where I can find it? I've been searching for one because we are in the process of getting a nanny/maid too.


Yes. When I paid the 2000 AED deposit, we received the "pink" employment form and 3 copies double-sided of the "Employment Agreement for Domestic Workers & Sponsors" from the Immigration desk.

The link from my post above explained it very accurately, but here is our specific summary:

- We advertised and found a maid already in the country.
- Her current sponsor just cancel her visa. So she has 30 days to leave the country, or get another sponsor.
- We took her cancelled visa paper to Immigration office (near World Trade Center).
- Normally, for maid still outside of country, you have to go inside and ask for a permission slip first before getting typing done.
- However, since our maid is already in country and had visa, we went straight to typing and show:
+ copies my passport and visa
+ copy of her passport
+ my salary certificate
+ my lease agreement
+ 260 AED for typing, ~30 mins wait
- Go inside, go to info desk (left side next to entrance) to show typed form and get correct queue number to pay deposit.
- Once paid deposit, go back to info desk to get queue number to pay (@ next to info desk)
- Once paid, go back to same desk where paid deposit without queueing to get "pink" and 3 copies of agreement forms
- Take original copy of maid and "pink" form to get medical test.
- Test result will be courrier directly to house (costs 20 AED)
- Take everything back to Immigration to sign agreement forms


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

We are in the process of finding a Filipina house maid. Does anyone have an idea of whats a goon salary for a house maid these days.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

The only reason you need an agency is because they handle the procedures "inside" Philippines which are very cumbersome. Its not easy to leave the country on a domestic servant visa due to their Government's rules and regulations which have to be complied with. The maid can do it herself but would face some hassle.

The average salary varies. The minimum salary as per law is AED 1400-1500 per month which is what the maid will show the authorities in her home country for her to be allowed to leave. However, once she comes here, its a different matter. People pay anywhere between 800 to 2000.


----------



## GirlfromCanada (Mar 2, 2012)

*Help on Phillipino Maid*



bellalexi said:


> Thanks!! I just received her entry permit. I believe the problem is having her leave the Phillipines. I do not know if they have to go through the agencies to leave their own country.


Hi Bellalexi- I'm trying to do what you were working on when you wrote this post last year and I also work for Emirates and have her entry permit, but she is having trouble leaving the Phillipines and I'm not sure what my next step should be. Did you ever get to the bottom of it? She said she needs a work contract attested by the Phillipines Consulate, but I don't know if this is the complete list of requirements. If you have any further info, this would be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## GirlfromCanada (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi NAUAE- do you have any further info on the process with Phillipino Maid? Again, I have the entry permit- no issues on my side, but as you said she is running into some difficulties there- she isn't even exactly sure what they need for her to be able to come here. Is the best solution an agency? if so, do you know how to find one and what they cost? Or do you know if my company can assist? Thanks.


----------

